# Home Depot $139.00 deal



## Mr. Wms (Jan 5, 2007)

I had a potential client ask me today about carpet and wondered if I could
beat HD's price for 139 installed for the whole house. I told her no of
course.

Just wondering how you floor guys compete with prices like that?


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Mr. Wms said:


> I had a potential client ask me today about carpet and wondered if I could
> beat HD's price for 139 installed for the whole house. I told her no of
> course.
> 
> Just wondering how you floor guys compete with prices like that?


It is not a "Real Price". 

One MUST read the fine print and "Exclusions".


----------



## precisionbuild (Nov 17, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> It is not a "Real Price".
> 
> One MUST read the fine print and "Exclusions".


This.


----------



## Mr. Wms (Jan 5, 2007)

SORRY, I just realized there was a similar thread under Articles


----------



## Floorwizard (Sep 24, 2003)

> I told her no of
> course.


Sure you can. unless you are doing labor only.
it's all a numbers game...the folks who are never convinced do not deserve your quality anyway.


----------



## trapperj86 (Sep 17, 2008)

Hey, I work at home depot in the flooring dept. and there is no way to get it for that $139, they charge for everything and they charge crazy prices for everything like $75ish to move a few pieces of furniture.I have not seen a single person in since i started 6month ago get it for that.I was an installer for about 6yr (not for home depot) and I can't believe what they charge for stuff ,there is no way a normal guy can compete with it unless you do the same crap they do and I don't think you will have many happy costumers. And I'm sure you have seen the quality of there work I'm not a carpet guy but ,my girlfriend could put down hardwood better then some of the stuff I have seen them do.


----------



## Bill Z (Dec 10, 2006)

Mr. Wms said:


> I had a potential client ask me today about carpet and wondered if I could
> beat HD's price for 139 installed for the whole house. I told her no of
> course.
> 
> Just wondering how you floor guys compete with prices like that?



Depends on what you charge for the carpet. They are simply hiding their labor in the price of the carpet. It's the TOTAL the homeowner should be looking at, not just a sliver of the pie. Tell her you'll do the install for free if she pays you enough for the carpet.


----------



## rusty baker (Jun 14, 2008)

Saw a story one time about their complaint record. They don't resolve any complaints, not for flooring, doors or anything they install.


----------



## lapkus (Jan 22, 2009)

come on guys ,dummy up. $139 for full house. Our family has been in construction longer than most 60 plus years. You cant carpet a backyard fort for 139. The people were pulling his leg.If i told someone ,hey its 10k for your kitchen, and she said i had homedepot for $500 , you would almost have to slap her for being dumb,then slap her mother for having her.


----------



## Floorwizard (Sep 24, 2003)

HAHA!

good one...


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

Mr. Wms said:


> I had a potential client ask me today about carpet and wondered if I could
> beat HD's price for 139 installed for the whole house. I told her no of
> course.
> 
> Just wondering how you floor guys compete with prices like that?


I heard the Home Depot ad, *it is $139 installation fee for the whole house*, that does not include, Pad, carpet or other material, I am sure you will still end up paying more than double the going rate per yard for the carpet.


----------



## Floorwizard (Sep 24, 2003)

Home Depot is not stupid. They are just counting on consumers to be...


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

lapkus said:


> come on guys ,dummy up. $139 for full house. Our family has been in construction longer than most 60 plus years. *You cant carpet a backyard fort for 139*. The people were pulling his leg.If i told someone ,hey its 10k for your kitchen, and she said i had homedepot for $500 , you would almost have to slap her for being dumb,then slap her mother for having her.


I'll challenge this bolded statement. Me and my 8 year old son did his fort much cheaper then this.:whistling


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...e_Home_Carpet_Installation-_-9_4-_-learn_more



> * $139 basic carpet installation for one or more rooms. Pricing only applies to installation labor for carpet and pad from The Home Depot in single family residential homes. Basic installation labor does not include custom or optional labor such as moving furniture, removing and hauling away existing flooring and installing flooring on steps. Multi-family and commercial jobs will be done by quote only. Offer not valid on: prior purchases, glue down carpet installations, 72-hour Carpet Program or at EXPO® Design Center stores. Single family residential homes only. Offer available in all U.S. The Home Depot markets.
> ** If you find a lower total carpet project price on an identical carpet and installation (specifications must be identical including but not limited to: carpet construction, fiber type and face weight) from any retailer, we will match the price and beat it by 10%. Excludes clearance and open-box merchandise, sales tax, rebate and other offers, typographical errors and online purchases. This offer only valid on carpet, carpet pad and installation when purchased as a total project.
> *** Carpet only of equal or lesser value. Does not include labor.


​


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

> I had a potential client ask me today about carpet and wondered if I could
> beat HD's price for 139 installed for the whole house.


WHY would you want to for God's sake?

This kind of crap kills me. People think we are a bunch of dummies trying to work as cheap as we can while they sit in their ivory towers maximizing their income at every opportunity.

Hell....that's not a "potential client", that's a potential rip-off just waiting to happen and your the one that's going to get ripped off. I'd stay as far away from that ass as is humanly possible.


----------



## HusqyPro (Aug 3, 2009)

So reading the fine print, I could get Home Depot to install my new carpet over my old carpet, working around my furniture, for $139?


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

HusqyPro said:


> So reading the fine print, I could get Home Depot to install my new carpet over my old carpet, working around my furniture, for $139?



That's $100 too much ~ Home Depot $39.00 deal ...$39.00 !!!!!!


----------



## JK Floors (Mar 15, 2009)

Celtic said:


> That's $100 too much


I KNEW they were trying to rip me off, trying to charge $139.00 for $39.00 worth of labor.


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

You joke about the rip off of $139 being reduced to $39 but think of the poor fools that go for it. If they would just shop around they would see they are paying 40% or more higher for the Home Depot carpet than what they could buy it for at a carpet store. The padding alone is about 150% higher. Hell there are only about two carpet manufacturers in the whole United States and all the carpet sold in this country is made right there at those places. 

*People......
don't bo so friggen stupid.*


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## Floorwizard (Sep 24, 2003)

Bud Cline said:


> You joke about the rip off of $139 being reduced to $39 but think of the poor fools that go for it. If they would just shop around they would see they are paying 40% or more higher for the Home Depot carpet than what they could buy it for at a carpet store. The padding alone is about 150% higher. Hell there are only about two carpet manufacturers in the whole United States and all the carpet sold in this country is made right there at those places.
> 
> *People......
> don't bo so friggen stupid.*


if more people had time to shop and get 3 INSTALLED bids on similiar products they would find this out.
But we had 2 FREE pad and install sales and it went very very well.
it's all about perceived value.


----------



## Floordude (Aug 30, 2007)

Bud Cline said:


> Hell there are only about two carpet manufacturers in the whole United States and all the carpet sold in this country is made right there at those places.



There are a couple more than that
Heck, California even has a mill.


----------



## Floorwizard (Sep 24, 2003)

Floordude said:


> There are a couple more than that
> Heck, California even has a mill.


Tuftex.....owned by Shaw

There are also Canadians making the stuff.


----------



## cmejio (Mar 14, 2006)

just take a close look at the fine print. As long as you can sell a high end carpet where you can mark it up and then charge some extras, you can probably do it. However, I don't think it is the way to create a good reputation! you'll regret it later! My view is, let that customer go and take the next one :thumbsup:


----------



## Floorwizard (Sep 24, 2003)

> As long as you can sell a high end carpet where you can mark it up and then charge some extras, you can probably do it. However, I don't think it is the way to create a good reputation!


Remember, selling cheap carpet at a cheap price is no way to build a reputation either.
It's all about perceived value.
if the client still gets a great deal when it's all said and done, then it's all good.


----------

